

Ask HN Darpa red balloon challenge.  - yuanhangw

any concrete real life user case you can think of?
======
adityar
finding a "lost" nuclear weapon?

~~~
yuanhangw
there is a long list in this whole category, finding missing child, criminal
at large, stolen car, etc. I was just wondering if there are other interesting
categories that exists

